# FreeBSD-RC3



## fernandel (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi!

I did downloaded FreeBSD-RC3 image (*.img) and there is also *.img.txz. Is installation to USB stick the same.
I did: `dd if=FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da1 bs=1m`
When I connected the stick in /dev I have:
-da1
-da1s1
-da1s2
-da1s2a

I can `mount` just da1s2a

Thank you.


----------



## tuxador (Mar 21, 2021)

You just have to boot from this usb stick to get the bsd-installer or to run the live shell.


----------



## scottro (Mar 21, 2021)

If it's an xz file, first you have to decompress it.

`xz -d FreeBSD-whatever.img.xz`

Then you'll see the FreeBSD-whatever.img file and then use the dd command.
To see which is the USB stick, you can plug it in and do `dmesg|tail` or use camcontrol for which you need root privilege, so assuming you use sudo
`sudo camcontrol devlist` 

In my case, I know that if I plug in a USB it is almost always showing as /dev/da4 so I usually do 
`sudo camcontrol devlist   |grep da4` 
to be sure. Because, and probably a lot of us know this from experience, it's a REALLY annoying thing to casually do dd if=whatever of=whatever and find out that you've overwritten a drive with your O/S, stored files, or, indeed, anything you value.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2021)

da1s1 needs to be mounted with msdosfs(5). It's an efi partition, which is FAT.


----------

